

Startups, Robots Drive YC Founder - ascertain
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1324456

======
iandanforth
Yay TLB! I had the great pleasure of working with him for a while and I'm
always glad when he gets a bit of sunshine. Fun anecdote, when he was teaching
one of his robots to balance he taught himself to balance on a walking globe
(circus ball) and filmed himself doing so to get a better idea of the learning
process and the dynamics involved.

------
qazawy1001
Looks like some changes are afoot/happened at YC. They are very sophisticated
and deliberate in their PR pushes, so looks like Trevor has been leading the
charge since PG is clearly stepping back.

